# What Should I Charge



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay so, 
i'm starting a business making charms. they are cute little charms that i can most likely make any animal,food,sport, etc. out of clay to turn into charms. I'm Making the charms out of colored Scupley Clay. they are also glazed and they have an eyepin in them to hook to necklesses, bracelets, phones, etc. When i went to school today i had like 5 people come up to me saying they want a charm!

They are handmade,home-baked, hand glazed, cute little charms! I dont know what to charge for them!

At first i thought like 50 cents, but then my mom and dad said that they would charge 2.00 dollars at the least, 5.00 at the most! they said that because all the time i would spend making them, all the electricity to bake them, and how much money it takes to buy glaze and clay (plus all the eyepins)

What do you think?

Ps. I wasnt orriginally going to include a lobster claw jewelry finding with the charm, but then i was thinking i should sell them seperately. 
What do you think?

-Jessie


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: What Sould I Charge*

Opps, mispelled should!  :lol:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Fixed it!


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you have a picture of them? That would give me a better idea. I am a glass artist - I make glass beads and sculpture (called lampworking - I use a very hot torch to melt glass - similar to glass blowing, but on a smaller scale.  ) and I make jewelry with the beads as well as sell the beads to other jewelry designers. I think I can give you a pretty good idea of what you should charge, but would like to see a picture if that's possible.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

How do i post pics on here?


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Hedgies101 said:


> How do i post pics on here?


OK - i'll try to explain it. lol.. The easiest way is to upload the pics to a site like Photobucket. If you don't have a Photobucket or other image hosting account
then it's easy to create one and it's free. Upload your pictures to Photobucket and then edit them so they are no bigger than 760 pixels wide or tall. I just click
"edit" then go to "resize", then change the highest number to 760. You want to make sure the "Keep Proportions" box is checked. After the photo is edited, save it
then go back to your album and hover over the picture with your mouse - you will see a list of sharing options (email, direct link, etc...) - click the "Img code" link (you can just click it - you don't need to right click) and it will say it is copied, then come here to HHC and either start a new topic, or reply to this one and just right click and "paste" the img code. You can then preview your post
and make sure the img copied correctly before you actually submit your reply/post. 

Let me know if this made sense - it sounds kinda confusing, but once you do it, it's very easy.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll try it


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Here they are

Baware the pics are HUGE!

http://www.wehavethejuice.com/?page_id=40


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They get cut off on my cpu a little cause they're so big. But I'd say about $2.00 a piece is fair. But like I said some got cut off so. But if someone custom orders one that is really hard to do $5.00 also seems fair too. I guess it depends.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

I couldn't get them smaller. :lol: 

the first one is a santa hat, and the second is a chrisrmas tree.
you can probably fiqure them out from there. theese are my chrismas themed ones. my camera died before i could take pics of the other ones. :roll: oh well. :lol: 

Just scroll around to see them!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

i'll see if i can get them any smaller


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

$3-$5 sounds very fair. I really like them! They are really cute! I don't have a charm bracelet...but I may have to get one of these!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guy, i now have a pretty good idea on what i'm going to charge now~


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

My rule of thumb is this formula 

$10 x how ever long it takes to make one
+materials 
all times 2.

so for example; Photo shopping a photo;

$10x .25 (15 minutes)
+$0.20 for print
=$2.7x2
=$5.40


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

